# New Kindle DX firmware



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey all -

I just manually synced my Kindle DX tonight.

After syncing, it rebooted and reloaded on the tree screen.  I'm thinking a new DX firmware?

Anyone else?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

That happened to me last night but I have no idea what it was about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know how to see what number firmware we're on?  I just tried to check. . .didn't spent a LOT of time looking. . .but it wasn't obvious. . .at least not to me at earlier than 6:30 in the morning.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine says

Version: Kindle 2.1 (3375560062) + UFHack 0.2

(the UF hack is the font hack)

L


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine says the same (without the hack) and Amazon says that's the version that ships with the device.

I don't know why my machine reboot after syncing then!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ruggie said:


> Mine says the same (without the hack) and Amazon says that's the version that ships with the device.
> 
> I don't know why my machine reboot after syncing then!


My DX tends to restart quite frequently, more than any of my other Kindles.

L


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My DX tends to restart quite frequently, more than any of my other Kindles.
> 
> L


Oh, yes. I noticed that as well. It's not to the point of being a problem but it is definitely noticeably more than with my K1 or my K2 - especially given I log more hours with both of them than with my DX and it still restarts more.

Very strange.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

mwb said:


> Oh, yes. I noticed that as well. It's not to the point of being a problem but it is definitely noticeably more than with my K1 or my K2 - especially given I log more hours with both of them than with my DX and it still restarts more.
> 
> Very strange.


Funny. I'd say that I had to manually reboot my K1 more. Maybe the KDX can reset itself better when needed than the other Kindles? I think mine has rebooted itself twice since I've had it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's strange. I did not know that the DX booted more often.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm I haven't noticed my KDX re-booting like that at all.
I think since I've had it,it has done it maybe twice is all.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Hmmm I haven't noticed my KDX re-booting like that at all.
> I think since I've had it,it has done it maybe twice is all.


If you hold the toggle on for more than 6 seconds, it will reboot. I had to get use to how long it takes to turn it off or on. Sometimes I would hold it too long, and then it reboots. Too short a time, then it toggles between sleep and on modes.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Just HAD to make my DX reboot due to frozen screen and customer service said 20 seconds............

        Brian


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine did it on its own too twice.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

If I may ask, what are you all talking about? Your Kindles turn themselves off and on? What's a "re-start," especially when the Kindle does one itself? My K1 has never done anything like that, that I'm aware of. Maybe it has and I just haven't noticed! I've never had to do the thing with the paper clip, either. (That's what you mean by a manual re-boot, right?)


----------



## bbz (Jun 29, 2009)

heh heh.  this is a thread about how often the kindle CRASHES without actually using that word.  the kindle DX likes to crash all the time, no matter what you're doing.  my fingers are crossed for a firmware update that reduces the crashing as well.

there's also an issue where occasionally the DX won't show your documents and a manual reboot (or maybe just a reconnect to a computer) is needed.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

In response to the original post - my KDX reboots everytime I do something with it when connected to the computer. I think it's automatic thing.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

So, there is no actual firmware update is there? Because if there is, I have to uninstall the screensaver hack. >.>


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

bbz said:


> heh heh. this is a thread about how often the kindle CRASHES without actually using that word. the kindle DX likes to crash all the time, no matter what you're doing. my fingers are crossed for a firmware update that reduces the crashing as well.
> 
> there's also an issue where occasionally the DX won't show your documents and a manual reboot (or maybe just a reconnect to a computer) is needed.


You might want to check with CS if you have a KDX that is crashing,as I am fairly certain that is not normal.


----------



## bbz (Jun 29, 2009)

i was pretty sure crashing while web browsing, especially in desktop mode, was par for the course.  also, i know some people have found specific pdfs that will always crash it.  i've had a few crashes reading non-pdf's or when going to the kindle store, but those are relatively rare.

if there's anyone else who uses every feature of the dx like i do and doesn't have crashes i'd love to hear it.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

bbz said:


> ...the kindle DX likes to crash all the time, no matter what you're doing. my fingers are crossed for a firmware update that reduces the crashing as well...


Yeah, but I've found that to be far from the case with my DX, at least so far. I'd say it's clearly more stable than my K1 was. The two self reboots that I remember occurred right after waking the Kindle up, so I've wondered if that were screensaver related. More likely it's as someone said in another thread recently, there's a slow memory leak and eventually the Kindle needs restarting to refresh the memory. The DX is maybe designed to do this sort of "self maintenance" on its own.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would respectfully request that someone remind me where to find my version number.    Thank you.  

And, my DX hasn't crashed since I've had it. . .about a month now. . . . .

to quote Geoff. . . .just sayin'. . . .


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Anyone try emailing amazon yet?


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Not to argue with anyone, but to clarify...the 'reboot' that everyone is talking about is not actually the device rebooting.

It's the shell crashing and restarting.

If the device were actually rebooting you'd see the progress marker and it would take about a minute or so...instead of flashing to the Kindle logo...and back to the shell.

It's similar to Windows where when Explorer.exe crashes and leaves you with just the desktop with no icons, no taskbar, etc...and then it all come back up and refreshes the screen contents.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> If the device were actually rebooting you'd see the progress marker and it would take about a minute or so...


Well, when I said mine had rebooted only twice, that's exactly what I meant. I never even thought of the other behavior as anything except a refresh or something.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would respectfully request that someone remind me where to find my version number.  Thank you.
> 
> And, my DX hasn't crashed since I've had it. . .about a month now. . . . .
> 
> to quote Geoff. . . .just sayin'. . . .


Yes, Ann, where is that version number? I have not found it yet.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The firmware version number on your Kindle is found by going to the home page and pressing menu button. Then press settings.  The version number is on the bottom of the page.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

From the Home screen, hit "Menu" and choose Settings. The version number, I believe, is at the very bottom of the screen.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> From the Home screen, hit "Menu" and choose Settings. The version number, I believe, is at the very bottom of the screen.


BTW, this should be stated in the manual.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> BTW, this should be stated in the manual.


BTW...it does.


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry about the bad call on new firmware, everyone.


----------

